# Evolution of an F5



## zach.scofield

*Evolution of a 2011 F Series*

So, since I like to document the changes my bikes undergo I figure I might as well start this thread. It will consolidate all the changes as they happen and weights as they are taken. Feel free to post your F series upgrades as well so that future owners can see how we've built our bikes.

When I first built my bike I switched the Stock white Zaffiro's off immediately for some Specialized S-Works Turbo tires size 700 x 23. The white tires IMO are hideous, heavy and most importantly I don't like their straightline performance. I also swapped the stock spacer stack for 3k gloss carbon ones and I put in my KCNC dixi ti skewers. Thompson post was on for fitment purposes only. I also put on my Keo sprint pedals and some King SS cages.

The bikes bone stock weight was something like 18.7lbs before swapping the mentioned items on to the bike w/ pedals and cages. After the switch the weight is now 18lbs dead even on the shop's park scale.


----------



## zach.scofield

Since this photo I added Ritchey WCS aluminum 44cm wide H-bars, custom urban camo bar wrap and FSA SL-K cranks. I also have the stock seatpost back in the bike. 

Weight now is: 17 lbs 2 ozs w/ new cranks and H-Bar


----------



## zach.scofield

The latest upgrade to the bike has come in the form of a set of American Classic Victory wheels shod with another set of Specialized S-Works turbo tire size 700 x 23. The wheels are verified 1650grams w/ rim strips. Together with the tires and tubes the set weighs in at 2220 grams. Thats about 200 grams more than the bare bones stock wheelset alone. I will be weighing the stock wheelset this week(for real this time). I'm heading up to my Father in Laws(winter storage) today to get my bike so I can take some updated photos.

weight is now: I thought I was going to be at 16.75 lbs after the wheels BUT, I came in a full 1/2lbs lighter. 16 lbs 4 ozs on the Park scale at the shop riding weight


----------



## nis240sxt

Sweet bike :thumbsup: Keep up the good work. Just wanted to know your riding impressions on the s-works turbo tires. Also, have you tried the 700x21 size? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## zach.scofield

nis240sxt said:


> Sweet bike :thumbsup: Keep up the good work. Just wanted to know your riding impressions on the s-works turbo tires. Also, have you tried the 700x21 size? Any info would be appreciated.


I wont ride anything smaller than a 23. I love the tires. They are supple, smooth and fast. Traction is as good as it gets and they corner great. They seem to be holding up great on our roads here as well. We have some great roads but there is always some debris on the side of the road. Between all of us that are riding them we've had only 1 issue and that was on another guys bike after he hit a large rock in the road. slashed his sidewall but otherwise no issues at all with them. They are a softer compound so dont expect tons of mileage from them but for me the ride quality is worth it. I have a pair on each of my wheelsets. I wish they made a set in 25's though.


----------



## nis240sxt

Cool, thanks for the feedback. Looking forward to rest of build and pics.


----------



## zach.scofield

nis240sxt said:


> "Between all of us that are riding them we've had only 1 issue and that was on another guys bike after he hit a large rock in the road. slashed his sidewall but otherwise no issues at all with them."
> 
> Cool, thanks for the feedback. Looking forward to rest of build and pics.



Actually come to think of it, the tires he was using were not the S-Works version but they were the turbo PRO version. So...at this point we've had absolutely no issues with the S-Works.


----------



## Superdave3T

If you are counting grams changing the chainring bolts to aluminum is an easy swap for $/g. Another suggestion: Cut the front bolt on your seatpost down so it doesn't punch through the bottom of the saddle while you are seated over bumps.

Great to see the custom work, keep the updates illustrated!

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield

SuperdaveFelt said:


> If you are counting grams changing the chainring bolts to aluminum is an easy swap for $/g.


Not so much counting grams but as I upgrade I do enjoy loosing weight at the same time and like to try to stay at or below $1/gr. Sometimes it adds to the challenge. The FSA SL-K crankset already has aluminum chainring bolts. 




SuperdaveFelt said:


> Another suggestion: Cut the front bolt on your seatpost down so it doesn't punch through the bottom of the saddle while you are seated over bumps.


I am currently running the stock seatpost. The Thompson post was just being used to make different measurements. 



SuperdaveFelt said:


> Great to see the custom work, keep the updates illustrated!
> 
> -SD


Pics and weights will be up tomorrow for the two updated posts. Thanks!


----------



## zach.scofield

Went to the shop this morning. Installed the new wheels and got some weights and pics. I'm happy! The shop also has a black Specialized Romin SL ti saddle that I installed on Logan Franks Ironman bike, about 2 months ago for Kona, coming back in for a white one to match his new 1 of 1 Specialized transition frameset. You can check his ride out in an upcoming Lava mag publication. Anyways back to the topic of this thread. 

Next Upgrades: Specialized Romin SL ti saddle(blk), KMC x10sl ti nitride chain(for the performance / weight yes but, more for matching the ti nitride stem bolts:ihih: )

Stock wheel weights:
(measured with rim strip)
Front: 860gr. w/ s-work tire and a tube 1150gr.
Rear: 1190gr. w/ s-work tire and a tube 1460gr.

2050 grams for the set / 2610 grams w/ tires and tubes. Compared to the AM Classics at 1650 grams for the set / 2220 grams w/ tires and tubes thats a savings of 400 gr / 390gr. Must be the red stripes on the new tire set adding the extra 10 grams :idea:

I was just examining the picture below and noticed that I am going to have to reinstall that rear tire. The difference between an experienced mechanic and an apprentice:mad2: . The tires labels are on the wrong side of the bike and are not lined up with the rims decals / valve stem properly. Sorry I AM picky about my work.


----------



## zach.scofield

Just got back from the shop. Installed the Romin saddle while I was there. Couldn't beat the $30 I paid for it. However, I wont know how it feels until I'm finished healing. The edge of the saddle rides right where my incision was done so hopefully my shorts will pad me enough there once I can get back on the bike. Kept my stock saddle so If it doesn't work out then I can just switch back.

Now for the weights:

Stock Felt SL saddle: 230 grams
Specialized Romin SL ti: 210 grams

Saved 20 grams for $30. so so savings. I like the look of the romin way better though. The stock seat IMO looks good but, I'm just not a fan of white in larger blocks on a bike. The Romin is black with white center and white and red pin stripes. I Will go get a picture to update with later today.

Next upgrades depending on cost will be: (the idea is to remove as much rotational weight as possible before worrying about static parts)
Dura Ace cassette(about 100gr) and KMC x10sl Ti nitride chain(about 40 gr). Should be a combined savings of 140 grams(5oz / .3lbs)
At some point I will be trading in the AM Classics for a set of Roval Fusee sl 25's when they're finally available(thats another 150+ grams / 5.28oz / .33lbs). The wheels will most likely happen way before the cassette or chain.

I also retook the weight of the bike several times just to make sure I got it right. I got 16lbs 4.6oz (16.2875 lbs) avg weight from 5 weights taken


----------



## Don4

Looking good! I had most of the mods done to my F3 before I picked it up from the dealer, but am going to try to document as much as I can the weight changes as best I can based on what info I can find. Also, my Enve / Felt co-branded replacement fork hit the shop today. I can't get the bike in until Saturday, but hope to get both the original fork, and the new fork weighed while I'm there, and get a complete bike weight while I'm at it. The shop owner also owns Sportscrafter, Inc., which makes bike rollers. He loves empirical data, so this shouldn't be a problem.

And hey! Hope you are back on the saddle, comfortably(!) soon!


----------



## Don4

You know, it's amazing how much those American Classics look like the SRAM S30 AL Race that came stock on my F3.


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> And hey! Hope you are back on the saddle, comfortably(!) soon!


Thanks Don.
Its going to be at least 1 more week minimal before I can stand to even sit on the saddle. I tried to climb onto the bike today but no luck. The incision is still to open to do that. I may have known this priornono: ) but had to try anyways


----------



## zach.scofield

Here it is with the Romin SL ti saddle installed. Nope, its not adjusted correctly yet for the reason previously stated in this thread. I still want the black Devox saddle though.










Also weighed the stock 42cm bars today. 400 grams. I am super happy, new bar weighs 248 grams. 53 dollars invested for 152 grams saved.


----------



## Dray3573

That's looking good Zach. I couldn't believe how heavy the stock bar and stem (mainly bar) is. When I switched over to the Devox bar and stem I think I save over 200 grams.


----------



## zach.scofield

Dray3573 said:


> That's looking good Zach. I couldn't believe how heavy the stock bar and stem (mainly bar) is. When I switched over to the Devox bar and stem I think I save over 200 grams.



Typical for stock stuff @ 2 grand. My bars were 400gr and my stem was 130gr. My new wcs alum bars were 248gr and the stem dropped to 120gr w/ ti bolts. 368gr vs 530gr. I saved 162 grams for $78 w/ shipping.

I'm hoping that a black and orange CB cobalt stem looks great on a friends tri bike. If it does I'll be switching to a Ritchey wcs carbon stem and carbon matrix bar combo. No significant weight savings(maybe 10 gr) but the 3k weave will look great on the bike, and the carbon matrix bars are damn comfy. Then I'll have to find a 0 offset ritchey 3k post to finish things off.

I will also be trading my AM Classics back into the shop for a set of Roval Fusee sl25's. As nice as the AMC's are, these are the wheels I originally wanted and they are finally in stock. I've ridden these wheels alot and they are super smooth and stiff. The DT star system is great. That should drop another 150+ grams off the wheels and keep the same 24mm rim profile that I have now, plus they are mostly black, which I like. I was going to spring for the sl 45's but I wanted a couple other things as well so I decided against it plus, the extra 100 grams of rim weight that I saved will be helpful on the climbs.

Next cosmetic upgrades will come in the form of black cable housings all around, black chainrings and most likely solid black bar tape. Cable housing and bar tape will most likely be done when the new fork is installed.

I also added a Polar cs200cad computer to the bike and my Lemond Power Pilot unit (that was part of my norco trade) is just a couple weeks out.


----------



## Dray3573

How do you like that Romin saddle? (It looks like that's what your using) I may order one, because the stock Felt saddle is killing me. Wanted to make sure it also fits the stock seat post well before finding one on eBay.


----------



## zach.scofield

The saddle is great so far but honestly I only have about 20 trainer miles on this one. Its definately not an upright saddle though so if you like to sit up straight, forget it. I have ridden one previously which is why I went with it but, that was early last summer and it seemed just fine on a 42 miler. I absolutely dislike the Toupe in 143 or 130 though, it is truly uncomfortable.

As far as fitting the stock seatpost? Rails fit similar to the stock seat rails but you may need to move the romin ahead a little bit as it is longer.


----------



## zach.scofield

After having a quick chat on the phone I decided to opt for the Felt branded ENVE fork and I will gloss clear it myself. Its about time I put some of my finishing experience to work. Should have the new fork in next week plus a few days to clear it and install and we'll be ready to go.


----------



## zach.scofield

I started experimenting tonight with my bars and seat position as something didnt seem right as I rode on the trainer. I had rolled my bars up ever so slightly yesterday as they felt like they had slid down some???????? Anyways, tonight I rolled them down more then I had them before. The drops are super comfy to ride on now and, I readjusted the hoods and my reach has been shortened significantly. Probably around 78mm now, down from 84mm. Seems just about right now. However, I noticed with the Romin saddle that I was positioned further back on the bike and my spin was not as smooth as I would have liked. I moved the saddle all the way forward and now its in a much better position but now I will need to purchase a zero offset post because I dont like riding on the extreme ends of the rails. Im not sure why all my fitments seemed out of wack tonight but it worked out for the better at this point. I'll ride a bunch this weekend and see if I still feel the same way. 

Any one have any suggestions for a new zero offset post that weighs the same or less than the stock post. Thats 220 grams by the way.


----------



## Dray3573

Easton EC90, 195g, $160 or less. I may opt for the same fork and gloss it myself. Can you run down the steps, tips, and materials your gonna use?


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Any one have any suggestions for a new zero offset post that weighs the same or less than the stock post. Thats 220 grams by the way.


3T DORIC Team? 181g (31.6 x 280 mm), $140 list (carbon fiber, red accent stripe)

Thomson Elite 
-- SP-E102 27.2 dia. x 250 mm 201 g $99.95
-- SP-E101 27.2 dia. x 330 mm 241 g $99.95

Thomson Masterpiece
-- SP-M102 27.2 dia. x 240 mm 158 g $149.95
-- SP-M105 27.2 dia. x 330 mm 193 g $149.95

I'm using the Thomson Elite Setback. Can't remember now whether I went with the 27.2 dia x 250 mm or with the 27.2 dia x 330mm. I know you already had a Thomson on their for fitment purposes earlier on, but just thought I'd throw it out there!


----------



## Dray3573

That Doric is nice, and I found it for $102 at totalcycling.com


----------



## malanb

It is more about trainning. than about a bike. zzz


----------



## zach.scofield

malanb said:


> It is more about trainning. than about a bike. zzz


You are absolutely right. However, I am not a racer anymore and dont train to race so for me having a bike I like is important to me! The only training I do now is for fitness. Maybe, and this is a big maybe, if a local crit race or series is born I will enter it, but only a big maybe.




All options listed are on my short list w/ the 3T being the top contender next to the T masterpiece. I have always had good luck with Eastons products for the most part.

As far as the fork goes I will have to wait and see it when it arrives as to what steps I will take to clear it. I will definately post for you guys what steps I use. As I already stated in a different thread I spoke w/ enve and clearing the forks will not void the warranty w/ them.


----------



## zach.scofield

Solved the seatpost issue tonight. Picked up a Deda Drittissimo seatpost off ebay and a Deda zero 1 100mm stem in Black. Stem lists at 133gr for the 110mm length. Of course we'll have real world weights w/ and without Ti bolts. The seatpost is listed as about 145gr. Everything I've read says it is closer to 200.

To help out a friend I've decided to trade my Romin saddle w/ him for his fizik antares saddle in blk/red. The Romin is nice but, the more I ride the less I care for it. The shape is fine but the curvature over the front 1/3 creates an issue for me. He was going to buy a new one but we help each other out when we can. 20 grams down the drain too!


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Solved the seatpost issue tonight. Picked up a Deda Drittissimo seatpost off ebay.


Zach -- what are your thoughts on carbon vs aluminium for seatpost material. I have the Thomson on the bike because the original plan was to throw a beam rack back there for longer rides...something I've so far avoided. Rack looked "okay" on the '83 Trek, but I don't have the heart to do it to my Felt. 
With the potential changes in my setup with my upcoming refit with the new fork, just thinking about what I would do if that becomes one of the suggestions.


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> Zach -- what are your thoughts on carbon vs aluminium for seatpost material. I have the Thomson on the bike because the original plan was to throw a beam rack back there for longer rides...something I've so far avoided. Rack looked "okay" on the '83 Trek, but I don't have the heart to do it to my Felt.
> With the potential changes in my setup with my upcoming refit with the new fork, just thinking about what I would do if that becomes one of the suggestions.



When I rode the thomson post I didnt notice to much difference in ride quality over the stock post but, it was only for a short 10 mile ride. I did however choose to go the carbon route as I have only 1 bike and ride it both short and long distances. I wanted the carbon to deaden any extra vibrations over the long haul that an aluminum post may not do. Carbon lightweight stems on the otherhand scare me. I'd prefer to use an aluminum stem over carbon. If a carbon seatpost breaks I am way less likely to wreck then if a stem was to break. Plus, I like the look of carbon bits.


----------



## Dray3573

Hey Zach, 

I found that Deda seatpost on Ebay that you had just bought. I was thinking about picking one up also instead of the 3T. Two questions you may be able to answer.
1. In the Ebay picture the Deda has what looks like a black ring or collar just below the Deda logo. It that ring a height marker that you can slide down the post to the seat collar to mark it's height?
2. Do you have an opinion on how the seat mounts to the post. Specifically the 3T looks like it has an aluminum cap on the end of the post which looks like it reinforces the carbon where the pole goes through it. On the Deda it looks like the same mounting rod or pole just pierces through the carbon without any type of metal reinforcement. My question is do you think the 3T provides a stronger and more secure mount to the seat? If that makes any sense. Examine how the seat mounts to the post on both the 3T and Deda that may better explain what Im talking about. I like the prices and look of the Deda, but if the 3T is only $40 more and a stronger post then I may just fork out the extra dough. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dray3573

If I end up doing the Felt/Enve fork I may have a carbon fabricator here in Austin do the clear coat. He does some pretty nice work for my LBS. Hopefully his price is reasonable. Plus, I may try and add a small red pinstripe to more closely resemble the original fork.


----------



## zach.scofield

Dray3573 said:


> Hey Zach,
> 
> I found that Deda seatpost on Ebay that you had just bought. I was thinking about picking one up also instead of the 3T. Two questions you may be able to answer.
> 1. In the Ebay picture the Deda has what looks like a black ring or collar just below the Deda logo. It that ring a height marker that you can slide down the post to the seat collar to mark it's height?


Thats what I am thinking. I have no real way of knowing yet as no one in my area sells Deda parts. I have had a few small online convo's w/ people that own them but that never crossed my mind at the time to ask about.



Dray3573 said:


> 2. Do you have an opinion on how the seat mounts to the post. Specifically the 3T looks like it has an aluminum cap on the end of the post which looks like it reinforces the carbon where the pole goes through it. On the Deda it looks like the same mounting rod or pole just pierces through the carbon without any type of metal reinforcement. My question is do you think the 3T provides a stronger and more secure mount to the seat? If that makes any sense. Examine how the seat mounts to the post on both the 3T and Deda that may better explain what Im talking about. I like the prices and look of the Deda, but if the 3T is only $40 more and a stronger post then I may just fork out the extra dough. Any thoughts?


I see what you're saying about the 3T's aluminum cap extending down farther. However, I also see a carbon lower rail seat. That bothers me. Carbon used in molded bits like that doesn't really take advantage of carbon's strength under tension. The Deda has the bar going straight through the carbon mast but, it is also a proven design that many companies employ. I can understand your question as to whether or not the aluminum top cap used on the 3T would be more durable but, It will wear just as carbon will also. It's also possible that the Deda has an insert through the mast that isnt visible in the pictures. The Deda also has an aluminum lower rail seat and I like that design element better. I have also read that the Deda post is just a very well built unit and works great. we'll see in a couple week or two when it gets here.



Dray3573 said:


> If I end up doing the Felt/Enve fork I may have a carbon fabricator here in Austin do the clear coat. He does some pretty nice work for my LBS. Hopefully his price is reasonable. Plus, I may try and add a small red pinstripe to more closely resemble the original fork.


Its funny you should mention that. I hadnt posted it yet but was going have it more of a surprise. I may have to do something extra fancy now.


----------



## zach.scofield

Dray3573 said:


> If I end up doing the Felt/Enve fork I may have a carbon fabricator here in Austin do the clear coat. He does some pretty nice work for my LBS. Hopefully his price is reasonable. Plus, I may try and add a small red pinstripe to more closely resemble the original fork.



Felt / Enve co-branded fork was delivered to the shop yesterday. Going to head down there this morning and make a decision as to what I'm going to do with the finish procedure.


----------



## zach.scofield

Went tp the shop today and picked up my enve / felt co branded fork. For anyone that is interested they do have the small enve logo at the top of the fork and the felt logo at the bottom. Same as picture on the FC frameset shot in another thread.

I got a big bonus today while I was at the shop. My riding/hiking buddy was there removing the 6700 parts from his cervelo p2c and we traded 5700 for 6700 derailleurs even. We also traded his FSA sl-k brakeset for my 105's even. He figures he was just going to sell them for whatever he could get anyways so as I stated before, We help each other out first and foremost.

The FSA sl-k brakeset w/out barrel adjusters and w/ pad sleeves weighed 280gr.
The Ultegra 6700 rear der weighed 180gr. (also has ceramic pulleys)
The Ultegra 6700 front der weighed 80gr.

When I weigh the stock brakes I'll weigh them the same as the FSA's.

EDIT: Enve fork weighed 370gr uncut w/ bearing race installed.


----------



## zach.scofield

Yesterday I cut and fit the fork. Got rid of 50gr of steerer tube. so fork weight is 320gr before clear coat and pin stripe. Dropped the fork off at the finishers today. These are some guys I used to work with a long time ago and they do a Fantastic job. The fork is getting a red pin stripe along the front side of the white stripe from the felt lettering and around to the other side Then will have a nice clear coat applied.

Upon further inspection the graphics have been painted on so a light sanding will be done to scuff the finish for preparation of the clearcoat. The Red stripe will be applied and then clear will be shot. The fork will cure overnight and I'll pick it up tomorrow morning after class. Its going to look SHARP! of course, pics to follow.


----------



## Dray3573

Cant wait to see the pictures. Did you get that Deda seatpost in? Can you give a quality report on it? Im torn between the Deda and the 3T. Kinda concerned with how the Deda is constructed at the top. Specifically where the aluminum contacts the carbon.


----------



## zach.scofield

Dray3573 said:


> Cant wait to see the pictures. Did you get that Deda seatpost in? Can you give a quality report on it? Im torn between the Deda and the 3T. Kinda concerned with how the Deda is constructed at the top. Specifically where the aluminum contacts the carbon.


Picked the fork up this morning after my turbine troubleshooting class. It looks great! I'll take pictures when I head home after enviro tech class in a few minutes. The Red and white stripe together looks fantastic.

I haven't gotten the post yet but, I also havent checked the mail in a few days either. I'll check when I get home to see if it has come yet.


----------



## zach.scofield

No post in the mail today Dray.

Some updated numbers:

FSA sl-k brakeset: 280gr
Shimano 105 brakeset: 330gr Saved 50gr here. Not bad for free.

Stock fork w/ expander, topcap and alu bolt: 380gr
ENVE fork w/ expander, topcap, alu bolt and paintwork: 370gr Saved 10gr here but, wasn't expecting any savings after paint. 

Fizik Antares saddle: 190gr
Specialized Romin sl saddle: 210gr Saved 20gr for free and got to keep the Romin. $40 shipped takes it.

so far saved 80gr but that is negated by the new Polar cs200cad computer.


----------



## Dray3573

are you selling the Romin? I just picked one up at the shop, but can take it back if your selling. Where are the pics of the fork, I've been waiting.


----------



## zach.scofield

Dray3573 said:


> are you selling the Romin? I just picked one up at the shop, but can take it back if your selling. Where are the pics of the fork, I've been waiting.


yep, its yours if you want it. just lmk. My damn battery is dead in my camera and I cant find the charger....kids, lol. Today Im riding on the compu-trainers at the shop and I'll have some pictures taken there.


----------



## Dray3573

I sent you a PM Zach


----------



## zach.scofield

Dray3573 said:


> I sent you a PM Zach


got it and replied. 

In response to the malanb comment:

I am also working on me too. I had a nice 1hr [-700 cal] ride on the computrainers at the shop today but I am a bit pissed at the guy who mounted my bike on the trainer. I have fresh clearcoat that now needs to be touched up. Actually I am really fuming about it. 

My peak wattage has jumped up to 1069 from 967 2 weeks ago and my average is upto 180(over 17.93 miles) from 161(over 8.13 miles). Im definately starting to feel better but my HR is still really erratic. Ever since being on the high doses of antibiotics its been really jumpy. I am going to start monitoring my HR a bit closer. Im going to put some more base in tonight as I got a good hill interval type ride in this morning. I hope I can get my avg back to 220(over 42+ miles) and my peak back to 1400+ (5 sec hold) by the time I can get outside. I'm really liking training w/ power. So much so that I may look into building a powertap wheelset.

My kmc x10sl ti/nitride chain almost got here yesterday. Shop ordered the wrong chain. they got me an x10 gold. Not even close on that one. Now Im waiting for the right chain to come in. I'll put the 6700 derailleurs and the blk der housings on when it comes in.


----------



## Dray3573

Have found your charger yet? Still looking forward to seeing those pictures of the clear coated and pin striped enve/felt fork


----------



## Don4

Personally, I think his dog ate the charger. I'd like to see the new custom striped / clear coated fork too. I've got the new fork on my F3 and have been planning an F3 based thread for about two weeks...figuring every day that Zach's going to have his pics up before I get started.... I'll bet he's researching TT frames.


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> Personally, I think his dog ate the charger. I'd like to see the new custom striped / clear coated fork too. I've got the new fork on my F3 and have been planning an F3 based thread for about two weeks...figuring every day that Zach's going to have his pics up before I get started.... I'll bet he's researching TT frames.


Don't wait for me guys. I'd love to post some pics BUT I still cant find that damn charger. I got my new Deda stem, blk gloss w/ white stripe on top. Looks super sharp w/ the new fork. Still waiting for the seatpost. New chain arrives Monday.

Dray - ENVE fork w/ clear is definately a nice choice and glad I did it. Super sharp.

Don - Yes I have been! However, I may not do a TT build. If I build a second road bike to sell or trade or whatever I will only need a set of shifters, frame and fork but the TT build would require me to purchase shifters, brake levers, base bar and ext as well as the frame and fork which in my budget is 100-200 more alone plus the additional cost of the TT frame over a road frame. Plan was to trade the built road bike in towards a TT bike.

Also have another option...free myself of a complete 5700 bike build kit including wheels and cockpit for some hundreds of dollars to put towards a complete TT bike. Unfortunately I dont have a working camera to photograph with at the moment. Anyone looking to upgrade to 5700?


----------



## Dray3573

Zach,

what specifically did you use for the pin stripe? And do you know what urethane gloss was used as well. I talked with a carbon guy here in town and I believe I may be able to do the work myself with the right stuff. He said that he has been clear coating ENVE forks for some time with great results. I hope you find that charger so I have a "go by" when I do mine. 

Also, the Enve/Felt fork. Is it tapered or did you have to use a shim in the headtube. My LBS seems to think it is possible that a standard fork was used because they say they haven't heard of any replacement forks being sent out yet. I felt fairly certain that you are using a tapered fork, but I just thought I would ask to make sure.

On the topic of TT bikes. I had a 2010 B12, and I loved it, and often miss it, but it had to go. There was a 2011 DA in the same LBS and it had a $12.5K price tag. Yikes!!! My 2010 Mazda3 (loaded) was only 1500 more. However, it was a thing of beauty.

Im surprised you haven't received that Deda seatpost yet. I thought you bought that thing over a week and half ago.

And finally, that Romin seat I bought might go back to the shop. It's giving me a bunch of pain in the sit bones. The cutout in the middle feels great, but my sit bones hurt for a day or so after a short 15 mile ride. Feels like bruising almost. Why does finding a good seat have to be such a chore?


----------



## Don4

Dray3573 said:


> And finally, that Romin seat I bought might go back to the shop. It's giving me a bunch of pain in the sit bones. The cutout in the middle feels great, but my sit bones hurt for a day or so after a short 15 mile ride. Feels like bruising almost. Why does finding a good seat have to be such a chore?


Dray -- if there is a Specialized shop near you, get your sit bones measured with their dense foam sit bone measuring device. That Romin (like my Alias) comes in different widths, in case you weren't already aware. Swap it for the indicated width, and that should fix the pain you are experiencing.


----------



## zach.scofield

Dray3573 said:


> Zach,
> 
> what specifically did you use for the pin stripe? And do you know what urethane gloss was used as well. I talked with a carbon guy here in town and I believe I may be able to do the work myself with the right stuff. He said that he has been clear coating ENVE forks for some time with great results. I hope you find that charger so I have a "go by" when I do mine.


Pin stripe was applied via a roll of bright red pinstripe that you'll find in any autobody shop. It was not hand-painted. The clear that was used was a 3M automotive clear. The stripe starts at the base of the T in FELT and follows the forward edge of the white stripe around to the opposite fork legs T. The stripe was applied 50/50 over the edge of the white to make the white stripe a bit thinner to match the red stripes width better. The red striping matches the stock striping in both color and width perfectly.




Dray3573 said:


> Also, the Enve/Felt fork. Is it tapered or did you have to use a shim in the headtube. My LBS seems to think it is possible that a standard fork was used because they say they haven't heard of any replacement forks being sent out yet. I felt fairly certain that you are using a tapered fork, but I just thought I would ask to make sure.


The ENVE / Felt fork is indeed tapered. No shims.




Dray3573 said:


> On the topic of TT bikes. I had a 2010 B12, and I loved it, and often miss it, but it had to go. There was a 2011 DA in the same LBS and it had a $12.5K price tag. Yikes!!! My 2010 Mazda3 (loaded) was only 1500 more. However, it was a thing of beauty.
> 
> Im surprised you haven't received that Deda seatpost yet. I thought you bought that thing over a week and half ago.
> 
> And finally, that Romin seat I bought might go back to the shop. It's giving me a bunch of pain in the sit bones. The cutout in the middle feels great, but my sit bones hurt for a day or so after a short 15 mile ride. Feels like bruising almost. Why does finding a good seat have to be such a chore?


I have a very limited budget to get a TT bike with. I am only looking at the s22 for now. I do agree w/ you on the Romin. The seatpost is coming from Austria. It took about a week before the post was even shipped after winning the auction. I expect it within the next few days.


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> Dray -- if there is a Specialized shop near you, get your sit bones measured with their dense foam sit bone measuring device. That Romin (like my Alias) comes in different widths, in case you weren't already aware. Swap it for the indicated width, and that should fix the pain you are experiencing.


I have used that several times and have measured customers with it. For me it doesnt seem to work. I measure at 141-143 and some of the specialized seats, like my romin 143 just dont work for me. With customers it was about 75-25 work vs dont relation. These could be scewed a bit as some of the customers never returned so I dont know if the measurements worked or not.


----------



## zach.scofield

Guys,
I found the charger this morning. I'm going to let the battery charge a couple hours then I'll have some photos up for you tonight.


----------



## zach.scofield

*New Fork w/ 2' of snow outside on the patio:*









*New stem:*









*FSA SL-K brakes:*









*Bike on the revolution trainer.*









I dont normally wrap my bars that far up. I just didnt want to cut the tape yet. I have to take it off to finish changing the shift cable housings to black Monday when the new chain comes in and I put the 6700 derailleurs on.


----------



## Dray3573

looks sharp. How do you like that new lemond trainer?


----------



## zach.scofield

Dray3573 said:


> looks sharp. How do you like that new lemond trainer?


I like it alot. No wheel slip, good resistance curve, stable. Its a little noisy but, its like a loud fan. It doesnt wake the baby who sleeps directly above where I ride it. I'm considering the power pilot unit to get the most out of any real training I might do on it.


----------



## Don4

Looks really nice, Zach. You know, I think this thread is very appropriately named. And, I think your F5 has evolved into an F4 (with the Ultegra waiting to be installed), or maybe an F3.5! Very nice, one-of-a-kind Felt.

P.S. If you are looking for the remote later, check under the table between the bike and the door! ;-)


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> Looks really nice, Zach. You know, I think this thread is very appropriately named. And, I think your F5 has evolved into an F4 (with the Ultegra waiting to be installed), or maybe an F3.5! Very nice, one-of-a-kind Felt.


Thanks very much Don. I am considering trading in all my take offs(a complete build kit) for some Dura Ace 7900 shifters and some other nice bits. That would free me of a big box of stuff, not cost me any money and my lovely wife wouldn't complain about me having another bike in the house(the biggest bonus of all, she stays happy!).




Don4 said:


> P.S. If you are looking for the remote later, check under the table between the bike and the door! ;-)


Thanks, already grabbed that. LOL. My baby boy was playing with it earlier.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Thanks very much Don. I am considering trading in all my take offs(a complete build kit) for some Dura Ace 7900 shifters and some other nice bits. That would free me of a big box of stuff, not cost me any money and my lovely wife wouldn't complain about me having another bike in the house(the biggest bonus of all, she stays happy!)


Rule #1 -- keep the wifey happy! So far, it's worked for me for 16 years!

And speaking of the lovely wife, mine loves the Di2 on her 2010 Z2. You might have enough stuff to trade for that if you are so inclined. We didn't seek it out, but it was last years model lanquishing in the window, and we got it for less than my F3.

Di2 would make a wonderful Valentine's Day gift for your lovely wife...don't you think?! (I do sometimes get in trouble around here...that's how I learn!)


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> Rule #1 -- keep the wifey happy! So far, it's worked for me for 16 years!


Same here. Been together for 11 years in June.



Don4 said:


> And speaking of the lovely wife, mine loves the Di2 on her 2010 Z2. You might have enough stuff to trade for that if you are so inclined. We didn't seek it out, but it was last years model lanquishing in the window, and we got it for less than my F3.
> 
> Di2 would make a wonderful Valentine's Day gift for your lovely wife...don't you think?! (I do sometimes get in trouble around here...that's how I learn!)


If I bought my wife a bike or parts for a bike for valentines day I'd end up divorced! 

Unfortunately for me cycling is not one of her higher priority hobbies. We will enjoy a trail ride together at the state park every now and then. I was going to build her a bike but she would rather wait and pick and choose her own when she is ready to and that is just fine by me.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> If I bought my wife a bike or parts for a bike for valentines day I'd end up divorced!


That makes two of us!


----------



## zach.scofield

Dray,
Got the new deda post today. Very nice piece of equipment. 3k finish matches the bike extremely well. The upper portion of the post that you were concerned with is reinforced inside w/ aluminum. I have pictures for you that I'll post later tonight. weight is 200grams on the dot but, I could stand to cut off a bunch of post. I wont do that though. 6700 derialleurs go on tonight w/ the kmc x10sl Ti N chain. Chain weighs 240grams out of the package.


stock seat is back on as I cant seem to find one that is as comfy right now. I measure out to a 143 seat width BUT I only seem to be comfortable on a 135ish width.


----------



## zach.scofield

Alrighty, here are some more photos showing the new seatpost, 6700 derialleurs and the gold chain. 

*Dray, here is a detail shot inside the top of the new post. Aluminum reinforcement.*









*Deda Drittissimo seatpost 200gr. -20gr over stock post.*









*6700 derailleurs and KMC x10sl Ti Nitride chain. * 








Not the best photo. Camera was having issues focusing tonight.

I'd like to get my hands on some black chainrings. Any ideas?


----------



## zach.scofield

And....................the evolution continues.

Today I traded in my spare parts for 6700 shifters, Rotor Q-Ring set and a 6700 cassette. After this next weigh in I should have the bike at 16 - 16,1. Pretty respectable for an everyday ride.

Waiting for Felt carbon cages. Still searching for the right seat.


----------



## cole91

Don4, did the F3 get an ENVE fork as well or were they Easton?


----------



## Don4

cole91 said:


> Don4, did the F3 get an ENVE fork as well or were they Easton?


I was able to get the ENVE fork for my F3. At that time, I think the Felt website was still showing the ENVE on the F3. Originally arrived at the shop around 01/20/2011. Got it installed that weekend, but took advantage of having the new fork to get re-fitted to the bike. That took longer than planned...thread to follow. Here's a picture of the ENVE on the F3 -- at the time of this picture, fitting was completed, new bars in place. Was still waiting on new stem.

Edit: Also thought I'd mention -- I pulled the trigger (phrase to be retired in 2012) on the ENVE fork on January 10th. At that point in time, I don't even remember the Easton being offered to me. Notes and emails all revolved around the ENVE.

View attachment 224433


----------



## zach.scofield

Yesterday I rode the on the computrainer at the shop to demo a new saddle. I tried out an ISM Adamo Breakaway. I gotta say that it felt different, dare I say better, right from the get go. I noticed a lack of pressure immediately forward and aft. I have never ridden a saddle that supported my sit bones as well as this seat does. After 65 minutes there was no numbness or pain fore or aft. My sitbones were slightly sore after but, again I've never truly been supported like this. However, I still want more time on it before I decide to purchase one. I will go and try the Road Model instead of the Breakaway tomorrow to gauge if there is any difference due to the saddles length.

Here is a photo of the seat for reference:


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Yesterday I rode the on the computrainer at the shop to demo a new saddle. I tried out an ISM Adamo Breakaway. I gotta say that it felt different, dare I say better, right from the get go. I noticed a lack of pressure immediately forward and aft. I have never ridden a saddle that supported my sit bones as well as this seat does. After 65 minutes there was no numbness or pain fore or aft. My sitbones were slightly sore after but, again I've never truly been supported like this. However, I still want more time on it before I decide to purchase one. I will go and try the Road Model instead of the Breakaway tomorrow to gauge if there is any difference due to the saddles length.
> 
> Here is a photo of the seat for reference:


Both pictures are different views of the same saddle? Wow! I've never seen anything like that!


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> Both pictures are different views of the same saddle? Wow! I've never seen anything like that!


Yes, same saddle. The looks leave something to be desired but I am seriously considering the purchase of one. I just need a ride or two more on it.


----------



## Dray3573

I tried one out on my B12, along with a few others. It didn't suit my sit bones all that well. Goes to show that there is no universal saddle that works for everyone. It kinda looks like a Manta Ray. A sales person at the shop I bought the Romin at encouraged me to give the saddle a few more rides before giving up on it. He said that if I hadn't been riding on the correct saddle then my sit bones aren't used to having any normal pressure on them at all. That may make sense because the Romin is starting to feel better. Or maybe he just put the Jedi mind trick on me. DOH!!!


----------



## zach.scofield

I've decided Im just going to stay with the stock saddle for now. Nothing wrong with it. My bike, after getting my new shifters, rings, cassette and Bar Tape installed will be pretty much complete for 2011 and should be right at my 16lbs mark that I was shooting for. I may decide to upgrade the wheels 1 more time and the saddle is still a potential candidate as is the H-bars. However, its time to start working on my 29er MTB build so that I can trail ride w/ my wife and kids.

EDIT:
OH Yeah, Nice new Felt carbon cages as well. The kings will go on the 29er.


----------



## Dray3573

The shop received my new fork in the other day and today I dropped my bike off for the switch. The fork looks pretty nice. Still wish that they would have applied the red strip to make or more similar to the OEM fork, but oh well, it still looks pretty darn good. For those of you who have already done the switch my question is were you allowed to keep your original fork for a souvenir?


----------



## Don4

Dray3573 said:


> The shop received my new fork in the other day and today I dropped my bike off for the switch. The fork looks pretty nice. Still wish that they would have applied the red strip to make or more similar to the OEM fork, but oh well, it still looks pretty darn good. For those of you who have already done the switch my question is were you allowed to keep your original fork for a souvenir?


I didn't think to ask when I got mine swapped, but they didn't offer it either. Don't know whether they had to return it or not.


----------



## zach.scofield

My shop returned mine.


----------



## Dray3573

Well the new ENVE/Felt fork is on the F5 and awaiting it's maiden voyage. If the weather holds up that will be tomorrow.

It really looks pretty good BTW.


----------



## maximillian3890

What size are those frame zack?


----------



## zach.scofield

Mine is a 54cm


----------



## zach.scofield

With any luck I'll have some more photos up by the end of the week. Im hoping for tomorrow and possibly even an outdoor ride on the darn bike at last.


----------



## cole91

I'm waiting on my EP'd F3. Rep says they haven't got the new forks in yet, just for the ones that have been sold. I hate waiting.


----------



## cole91

My plans are
- new saddle (the purist in me just can't ride stock saddles) to either a Fizik Arione or San Marco Aspide
- new stem either the Devox if they have the size I'll need or a Loaded Precision with Ti bolts (99 grams baby)
- Look carbons or Time carbons
-lighter KCMC skewers
and eventually the Enve seatpost and bars and some lighter brakes

Should put me in the 14's with the first round of upgrades and within a year or two with some wheels and the second set of upgrades hopefully in the 13's. Gotta love feeling rich when you get everything at cost.


----------



## cole91

Also, Rep says the new forks, at least for the F3, are the stock ones from the original pictures just remade without the defect. The only thing that makes me okay with not getting the Enve one that I really wanted, is that it'll be white and red and black.


----------



## Don4

cole91 said:


> Also, Rep says the new forks, at least for the F3, are the stock ones from the original pictures just remade without the defect. The only thing that makes me okay with not getting the Enve one that I really wanted, is that it'll be white and red and black.


Nice...I had been told that the original fork (sans defect) wouldn't be available...ah well, I'm happy with the Enve on my F3 (as far as I know!). Hoping to get out and ride it for the first time this year this weekend!


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> Nice...Hoping to get out and ride it for the first time this year this weekend!


 Very Cool! I am hoping that sat afternoon or sunday I'll be able to go out as well. I think a new thread is in order. First ride photo's. Be it for the season, the bike or the road. My rotor rings should be in later this week and I am seriously hoping for my shifters and cassette to come in as well. Been waiting a while for these. Its been real busy around here for me lately and I could use a good ride to blow off some steam.


----------



## zach.scofield

Bike is headed to race a 52 mile road race at RPI (Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute) tomorrow. Hopefully its rider will race well enough to be somewhere near the front.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Bike is headed to race a 52 mile road race at RPI (Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute) tomorrow. Hopefully its rider will race well enough to be somewhere near the front.


Make us proud, Zach! Make us proud! Expect a full race report of the F5's performance in it's intended role a a race bike!


----------



## Don4

*Two days ago....*



zach.scofield said:


> Its been real busy around here for me lately and I could use a good ride to blow off some steam.


*Today....*



zach.scofield said:


> Bike is headed to race a 52 mile road race at RPI (Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute) tomorrow. Hopefully its rider will race well enough to be somewhere near the front.


You must really need to blow off some steam!


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> *Two days ago....*
> 
> 
> 
> *Today....*
> 
> 
> 
> You must really need to blow off some steam!


Unfortunately, the bikes rider is not me:nonod: . I am not ready yet, nor do I have the time in my life right now to race. My friend Logan, the ironman guy who placed 52nd overall, 2nd in his age group in Kona, has decided to try his hand at collegiate level road racing. The shop was going to loan him a rather less then stellar, used, no name bike so I said forget it, he needs to be on a good bike! Let him take mine. I went home after my 2hr shift and returned to the shop w/ my bike ready to mount his HED wheels. Wish him luck!


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Unfortunately, the bikes rider is not me:nonod: . I am not ready yet, nor do I have the time in my life right now to race. My friend Logan, the ironman guy who placed 52nd overall, 2nd in his age group in Kona, has decided to try his hand at collegiate level road racing. The shop was going to loan him a rather less then stellar, used, no name bike so I said forget it, he needs to be on a good bike! Let him take mine. I went home after my 2hr shift and returned to the shop w/ my bike ready to mount his HED wheels. Wish him luck!


I remember your reporting of Logan's Kona effort! He's a rocket on a bike. And you are a helluva good friend. Best of luck to him tomorrow! :thumbsup:


----------



## zach.scofield

Well...the bike didn't get to race today. The guy Logan went with apparently didn't know where he was going. They got there late so Logan missed the opening TT. He signed up for the road race anyways and although clear and sunny he opted not to race today at all. 17 degrees was just to cold for him. He can't risk getting sick right now with a big race in 12 days. 

However, he was able to manage a quick ride this morning (this is also what helped him decide that 17 degrees is too cold to race in) and had absolutely nothing but good things to say about the bike!.


----------



## Dray3573

17 degrees, good grief!!! I feel almost guilty riding in 70+ degree weather here in Tejas. Hang on...wait a minute.... that wasn't guilt, just a little bit of gas left over from some Chuy's Tex-Mex for dinner  Elvis fried chicken, the stuff dreams are made of... Hope things warm up soon, the riding is good on the F5, real good!


----------



## Don4

You know, we are having almost identical weather out our way. My wife and I took the dog for about an hour walk @ sunset, which is just after 8pm now. It was 30 F and breezy. I darn near froze. I couldn't even imagine what it would have been like riding at the speeds Logan is capable of. Sounds like he made a good decision.


----------



## zach.scofield

Today looks like a perfect summer day outside until you open the door. 30 degrees with a stiff chill in the wind


----------



## zach.scofield

Today was a pretty good day. Showed up for work at the shop and ended up trading even my freshly built mutt of a 29er in for a brand new specialized pitch MTB bike worth about 1500 more than my 29er. For the felt I walked away with a brand new set of am classic victory 30 wheels and a standard fsa k-force light cranket with ceramic bb bearings. Pretty good day overall.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Today was a pretty good day. Showed up for work at the shop and ended up trading even my freshly built mutt of a 29er in for a brand new specialized pitch MTB bike worth about 1500 more than my 29er. For the felt I walked away with a brand new set of am classic victory 30 wheels and a standard fsa k-force light cranket with ceramic bb bearings. Pretty good day overall.


Zach, I've come to the conclusion that your F5 is evolving faster than I am! 

Did you previously have a set of these American Classics on the bike? And I remember a FSA SL-K crankset at one point. Are these different? You are a master negotiator! I think if you are ever out this way, I'm going to both buy you a beer, but also take you to the lbs!


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> Zach, I've come to the conclusion that your F5 is evolving faster than I am!
> 
> Did you previously have a set of these American Classics on the bike? And I remember a FSA SL-K crankset at one point. Are these different? You are a master negotiator! I think if you are ever out this way, I'm going to both buy you a beer, but also take you to the lbs!


I think it has way more to do w/ being in the right place at the right time! 

I currently have AM Classic victory wheels and was using an SLK light crank w/ standard bearings. Paul, the owner, was working on a new bike for his wife when I got there today. He was contemplating on what bb30 cranks to use but all he had in stock was 175 length or standard ringed cranks. There was the issue, his wife needs at max 172.5 and wants compact. I had the answer. My SLK cranks fit that bill perfectly. The cranks I got from him are a step above mine but a year older. They are slightly lighter and have a 3k weave that matches the bike better than the uni-weave of the SLK's. I also managed a spankin new set of ceramic BB bearings w/ it as the cranks were missing the original ones. New cranks below:








The wheels are an upgrade of the ones I have now. They are about 1/4lb lighter, use a 30mm aero section rim vs my 24mm semi aero/box type rim, w/ fewer bladed spokes vs my 24/28 standard spokes. Same hubs. I traded my wheels and cranks in towards this new stuff for an even swap.
Paul also happened to be looking for a race bike for the leadville qualifier at Whiteface thats coming up in June here. He also happened to have just built up a 1 of 1 color sample 2010 Pitch Pro (Color feeler for 2011 models) and I threw it out there that I would trade him even for it. :idea: I was just kidding of course. My just built budget hardtail 29er for the Pitch. He laughed a little, went into the office, came back out and said OK, Deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## Don4

Sweet!


----------



## Lou3000

zach.scofield said:


> I think it has way more to do w/ being in the right place at the right time!
> 
> I currently have AM Classic victory wheels and was using an SLK light crank w/ standard bearings. Paul, the owner, was working on a new bike for his wife when I got there today. He was contemplating on what bb30 cranks to use but all he had in stock was 175 length or standard ringed cranks. There was the issue, his wife needs at max 172.5 and wants compact. I had the answer. My SLK cranks fit that bill perfectly. The cranks I got from him are a step above mine but a year older. They are slightly lighter and have a 3k weave that matches the bike better than the uni-weave of the SLK's. I also managed a spankin new set of ceramic BB bearings w/ it as the cranks were missing the original ones. New cranks below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wheels are an upgrade of the ones I have now. They are about 1/4lb lighter, use a 30mm aero section rim vs my 24mm semi aero/box type rim, w/ fewer bladed spokes vs my 24/28 standard spokes. Same hubs. I traded my wheels and cranks in towards this new stuff for an even swap.
> Paul also happened to be looking for a race bike for the leadville qualifier at Whiteface thats coming up in June here. He also happened to have just built up a 1 of 1 color sample 2010 Pitch Pro (Color feeler for 2011 models) and I threw it out there that I would trade him even for it. :idea: I was just kidding of course. My just built budget hardtail 29er for the Pitch. He laughed a little, went into the office, came back out and said OK, Deal. :thumbsup:


Let me know how you like the crank. That crank and a new set of wheels will be going on my F5 in a couple of months. Should lighten the bike up tremendously, and the K-Force Light paint scheme looks like it was made for the F5.


----------



## zach.scofield

Lou3000 said:


> Let me know how you like the crank. That crank and a new set of wheels will be going on my F5 in a couple of months. Should lighten the bike up tremendously, and the K-Force Light paint scheme looks like it was made for the F5.


Lou3000,
I'll be sure to update on how I like the cranks. I am just waiting for an Ultegra cassette and the new wheels to arrive this week and will hopefully have a ride report on thursday.

New Ultregra Shifters and Black bar tape installed:


----------



## zach.scofield

Great Climber! this bike rocks going uphill! I seriously thought I was going to have a real hard time w/ the 39/21, 23, 25 climbing gears but the bike is a goat and it just rockets up the hills.

Lou, 
The cranks are working great! 1 issue though. 1/1 (39/25) chain rub on the front der that for the life of me I cant seem to get rid of. Its not bad by any means but Im stupid anal about the little stuff. Very stiff and I definately love the new ceramic bearings. Im a believer. So smooth.

Apparently there was a mix up at Hawley w/ some orders we placed and the victory 30 wheels are not available. SO...looks like Monday a Reverb drop post for my mtb will be ordered and I am going to keep my current victory wheels. I will save for some nice deep dish aero wheels.


----------



## zach.scofield

If anyone is looking to lighten their bike up a bit I will be selling my Ritchey pro logic II WCS handlebars. They just arent working for me as I dont like the drops. 44cm c-c width 248gr weight. Pretty much new. I would like to get in the neigborhood of 50 bucks.


----------



## zach.scofield

zach.scofield said:


> If anyone is looking to lighten their bike up a bit I will be selling my Ritchey pro logic II WCS handlebars. They just arent working for me as I dont like the drops. 44cm c-c width 248gr weight. Pretty much new. I would like to get in the neigborhood of 50 bucks.


Or a set of 3T ergonova's either aluminum or carbon(can add some cash). must be 44cm c-c.


----------



## zach.scofield

Borrowed some 404's w/ gp4000 tires from the shop to ride on tonight. I wanted to feel the difference on the F5 from my normal wheels. I only gained about 1 mph avg speed but, maintaining rates of speed over 19mph through stupid winds was wonderfully easier. Still trying to decide if the expenditure is going to be worthwhile. The Shop made me a great offer on them BUT, Im gonna need some time to decide and some more comparison miles.

Sorry for picture quality, apparently my cell is dirty.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Borrowed some 404's w/ gp4000 tires from the shop to ride on tonight. I wanted to feel the difference on the F5 from my normal wheels. I only gained about 1 mph avg speed but, maintaining rates of speed over 19mph through stupid winds was wonderfully easier. Still trying to decide if the expenditure is going to be worthwhile. The Shop made me a great offer on them BUT, Im gonna need some time to decide and some more comparison miles.
> 
> Sorry for picture quality, apparently my cell is dirty.


Wow, that's nice. I hear they get faster the more you ride them! (<-- Just made that up)


----------



## Dray3573

Those Zipps sure look nice. I've got the itch to put some carbon rims on my F5. I've been leaning towards either Spinergy Stealth FCC with the PBO spokes, or Easton's EC90SL Carbon Clincher 56mm. It seems that the Spinergy's get fairly good if not great user reviews and for about 1K$ seem to be a good value too. 


https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c76/TequilaJoe888/Vortex/IMG_4567-1.jpg


----------



## zach.scofield

Dray3573 said:


> Those Zipps sure look nice. I've got the itch to put some carbon rims on my F5. I've been leaning towards either Spinergy Stealth FCC with the PBO spokes, or Easton's EC90SL Carbon Clincher 56mm. It seems that the Spinergy's get fairly good if not great user reviews and for about 1K$ seem to be a good value too.
> 
> 
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c76/TequilaJoe888/Vortex/IMG_4567-1.jpg


Spinergy has been making great wheels for a long time but those eastons are damn nice.


----------



## zach.scofield

So I have decided to pass on the 404's. I think later this summer maybe I'll get a set of Williams carbon clinchers. We'll see though, I am having a blast on the bike as is and thats the best / most important part. 

However, the ritchey wcs bars and I are still not agreeing w/ each other so I have a set of 3T ergosum carbon bars w/ shallow drop on order at the shop.


----------



## Dray3573

*New brakes*

Not trying to hijack or upstage, but thought it would be easier to post F5 upgrades on an already existing thread that seems to be appropriately titled. Just started the install on the new Ciamillo Negative GSL brakes. Realized during the install that the cable housings are too short now due to the differences in the location of the mounting point. The new brakes have a much lower profile arm vs. the Rivals so to the shop the bike goes.
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/N22nrRKP1TafS3H5jvFV8w?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_hLEBzN6raAs/TdLrfFlhXMI/AAAAAAAAArU/ltL_NcFGEzw/s800/1000000134.JPG" height="800" width="598" /></a>


----------



## zach.scofield

Dray3573 said:


> Not trying to hijack or upstage, but thought it would be easier to post F5 upgrades on an already existing thread that seems to be appropriately titled. Just started the install on the new Ciamillo Negative GSL brakes. Realized during the install that the cable housings are too short now due to the differences in the location of the mounting point. The new brakes have a much lower profile arm vs. the Rivals so to the shop the bike goes.


This is exactly why I started this thread. I wanted a consolidated thread of info and upgrades done to the F series. You'll definately have to get us a ride report of those brakes.


----------



## zach.scofield

Finally installed the new lower headset bearing this week. For those that don't know, my lower headset bearing failed causing a real loose front end, found this during the install of the new fork a while ago. Bike is back to its old self and no longer scares me while descending(I was topping out at 39 before it just got to scary). AWESOME! 45-50 mph descents are back again and sprinting is much more stable!.......took this time to finish cutting my steerer tube as I have finalized my spacer stack under the stem to 15mm + the headset top cap. This gives me a nice position for the upcoming century rides in the + stem position and for all the shorter faster rides in the - position.


----------



## zach.scofield

3T ergosum team bars should be in today. Im excited. New parts always make me excited. The bike has been hovering at 16lbs 1oz for a while now so Im hoping I can get that down to 16 even or 15lbs 15oz. we'll see. At this point I am extremely happy with the bike and no longer really care about its weight, however my shop boss seems to be trying to compete with me for bike weight w/ his Roubaix Pro sl3. He's trying to break 16 even before I do. The SL3 has a significantly heavier frame to start with so he's gotta spend a lot more than I do....HAHAHA.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> 3T ergosum team bars should be in today. Im excited. New parts always make me excited. The bike has been hovering at 16lbs 1oz for a while now so Im hoping I can get that down to 16 even or 15lbs 15oz. we'll see. At this point I am extremely happy with the bike and no longer really care about its weight, however my shop boss seems to be trying to compete with me for bike weight w/ his Roubaix Pro sl3. He's trying to break 16 even before I do. The SL3 has a significantly heavier frame to start with so he's gotta spend a lot more than I do....HAHAHA.


Lemme know how you like the Ergosum. Took the F3 for it's first really long, hilly ride for the year, and while I otherwise like the Devox bars that I borrowed from my wife's Z2, I've discovered I can't adequately reach the brakes from the drops. And up on the hoods on a -14% grade is not where I want to be. As a result, I'm shopping again!


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> Lemme know how you like the Ergosum. Took the F3 for it's first really long, hilly ride for the year, and while I otherwise like the Devox bars that I borrowed from my wife's Z2, I've discovered I can't adequately reach the brakes from the drops. And up on the hoods on a -14% grade is not where I want to be. As a result, I'm shopping again!


I shall if they arrive as expected. I plan to put about 100 miles on them this week/weekend depending on my start date w/ my possible new employer.

I should note that I have ridden on the ergonova teams and like the bar for the most part. What I didnt like was the ovalized tops. made me feel as if the heel of my palms were always pointing down. The round tops of the ergosums will eliminate that issue.


----------



## Superdave3T

Don4 said:


> Lemme know how you like the Ergosum. Took the F3 for it's first really long, hilly ride for the year, and while I otherwise like the Devox bars that I borrowed from my wife's Z2, I've discovered I can't adequately reach the brakes from the drops. And up on the hoods on a -14% grade is not where I want to be. As a result, I'm shopping again!


Why not just dial the brake levers back toward the handlebar? The reach is adjustable.

-SD


----------



## Don4

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Why not just dial the brake levers back toward the handlebar? The reach is adjustable.
> 
> -SD


Thanks, Superdave. I will give that a try first.


----------



## zach.scofield

Bars finally made it in!


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> Lemme know how you like the Ergosum. Took the F3 for it's first really long, hilly ride for the year, and while I otherwise like the Devox bars that I borrowed from my wife's Z2, I've discovered I can't adequately reach the brakes from the drops. And up on the hoods on a -14% grade is not where I want to be. As a result, I'm shopping again!


 Don,
I absolutely love these new bars. I went with the 42cm width. They scale in at 190 grams. saved 57+ grams over the ritcheys and they seem to be just as stiff. Now onto whats really important, the fit. The reach is identical to my ritcheys as I have them set up now(properly). The sharp radius bend allows the drops to come back into a smoother bend that has a shallow drop, about 1" or so less than the ritcheys. It also allows for a larger hand area in the ergo drop position that fits my bigger hands better. That position is also more comfortable than the ritcheys because the transitions to the ends are not as abrupt. Ride dampening is great without killing any of the feel the bike had. In fact the bike seems smoother through the corners while retaining every bit of the feel it had previously.


----------



## zach.scofield

I've decided to treat my F5 with a bit of a teardown/rebuild. Needed a good cleaning anyways! Im looking for a good condition 6700 crankset, doesnt have to be perfect. 175mm length w/ 53/39 rings, no BB needed. Got some rims and a hubset that I'd be willing to trade. pm me for details. Im in no hurry so the deals gotta be right.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> I've decided to treat my F5 with a bit of a teardown/rebuild. Needed a good cleaning anyways! Im looking for a good condition 6700 crankset, doesnt have to be perfect. 175mm length w/ 53/39 rings, no BB needed. Got some rims and a hubset that I'd be willing to trade. pm me for details. Im in no hurry so the deals gotta be right.


You should go for the Campy you had though about back at the beginning....


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> You should go for the Campy you had though about back at the beginning....


 I would love to but thats way out of my price range now! Decided we're going to start the home buying process so extra expenditures are going to have to wait for the time being.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> I would love to but thats way out of my price range now! Decided we're going to start the home buying process so extra expenditures are going to have to wait for the time being.


That's very cool. Campy can wait!


----------



## zach.scofield

Out with the old and in with some new bits.............nothing special but, different...YES.


----------



## Don4

Pssst! Zach. Weren't you at one time wanting to get the Felt gloss carbon water bottle cages? The ones that were always sold out on the Felt website?

They have them in stock. Would look killer on your F5! 30g each.


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> Pssst! Zach. Weren't you at one time wanting to get the Felt gloss carbon water bottle cages? The ones that were always sold out on the Felt website?
> 
> They have them in stock. Would look killer on your F5! 30g each.


 Will have to look into these. More Carbon/White/Red to come.


----------



## zach.scofield

What do you all think of an "Exergy Styled F5"? I'm thinking its a possibility. Rebuild in progress. Teaser pic maybe??????


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> What do you all think of an "Exergy Styled F5"? I'm thinking its a possibility. Rebuild in progress. Teaser pic maybe??????


Sounds interesting...and what made you think pics are optional?! ;-)


----------



## zach.scofield

don4 said:


> sounds interesting...and what made you think pics are optional?! ;-)



View attachment 236042


View attachment 236043


View attachment 236044


View attachment 236045


777 grams. only slightly over their list weight. My Ultegra stuff weighed 771 grams. I'll give up 6 grams for the 80 something dollars I made off of it.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> 777 grams. only slightly over their list weight. My Ultegra stuff weighed 771 grams. I'll give up 6 grams for the 80 something dollars I made off of it.


I think you just broke teh value meter! Lemme see. -$80 / 6 grams...so, you effectively got PAID $13.33 dollars per gram added. Not a bad deal if you can get it!


----------



## zach.scofield

Next question for you guys. Should I splurge on the TRP 970sl's as on the team bikes or go with the 950sl's (which I know I like, very much) and seem to be very similar without the extra milling? 

A quick ride around on the new parts tells me I made a good decision. The previously retired shimano shifter shape is much nicer than either the 6700 or 5700. Shifting with this level Microshift is smooth, yet firm and definitive. Nice. The red and white is nice color as well on the bike.


----------



## zach.scofield




----------



## zach.scofield

Going for a nice ride in the am and will pay close attention to the new Microshift stuff. Should be able to write up a nice little review for you guys.


----------



## zach.scofield

New x10sl silver chain on order. Just installed some nice Look Keo carbon ti pedals. These pedals are WAY lighter than my KEO sprints.


----------



## sherlock

zach.scofield said:


> New x10sl silver chain on order. Just installed some nice Look Keo carbon ti pedals. These pedals are WAY lighter than my KEO sprints.


The Look carbon stuff looks great—was planning on putting a similar set (possibly the Aero's) on my F5 when it comes in too.


----------



## zach.scofield

sherlock said:


> The Look carbon stuff looks great—was planning on putting a similar set (possibly the Aero's) on my F5 when it comes in too.


Yes the new keo platform is great.


----------



## Don4

How's the microshift working out?


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> How's the microshift working out?


 Don,
Its every bit as smooth as my 6700 was. I really like being able to keep a solid grip on the hoods and still be able to downshift by just slightly turning my wrists in a little. Upshifting in the rear is nice as well. The lever throw is not as short as dura ace but is very similar to the ultegra throw. I like the triple upshift better on the microshifters then on the ultegra stuff. Front ring shifts are smooth. Much better than I had anticipated. The lever throw to the large ring is a bit long but I'm not making his shift that often anyways. What's nice to know is that although its throw is long, the shifting is smooth. Maybe more so than the Shimano at any level. The trim feature is also nice and I think this is what allows for the smoother feel of the front shift. The feel of the hoods is similar to dura ace 7800. I actually prefer this hood style.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Don,
> Its every bit as smooth as my 6700 was. I really like being able to keep a solid grip on the hoods and still be able to downshift by just slightly turning my wrists in a little. Upshifting in the rear is nice as well. The lever throw is not as short as dura ace but is very similar to the ultegra throw. I like the triple upshift better on the microshifters then on the ultegra stuff. Front ring shifts are smooth. Much better than I had anticipated. The lever throw to the large ring is a bit long but I'm not making his shift that often anyways. What's nice to know is that although its throw is long, the shifting is smooth. Maybe more so than the Shimano at any level. The trim feature is also nice and I think this is what allows for the smoother feel of the front shift. The feel of the hoods is similar to dura ace 7800. I actually prefer this hood style.


Wow, Zach, that's sounds pretty cool! No wonder Team Exergy is using this group -- they certainly don't seem to be giving up anything when it comes to function. As nice as it sounds, I'm surprised it doesn't find it's way onto more bikes. If you don't mind me asking, where does it fall price wise in the world of shifters? Is it similar to 105? Tiagra? Super Record 11? j/k


----------



## GT8

New forum member (sorry for thread hijack post count at 0!) and a new F5 just want to get my count up so i can post her! This forum was a great help in choosing


----------



## zach.scofield

Welcome! My felt is going to be getting some new Enduro Ceramic BB30 bearings and FINALLY getting a set of Williams system 30's to replace my American classics. Picks to come!


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Welcome! My felt is going to be getting some new Enduro Ceramic BB30 bearings and FINALLY getting a set of Williams system 30's to replace my American classics. Picks to come!


Whoo Hoooo! The thread lives!


----------



## Rashadabd

It alll depends on your goals IMO. Some folks like to build and tinker with their bikes as much as they like to ride, for others of us, it's all about performance. I'm sure a number of people fall somewhere in the middle as well.


----------



## zach.scofield

Yes, I agree with your statement Rashadabd. I am a former bike mechanic so tinkering / upgrading is in my blood. Most of my upgrades are done for Performance, Strength/durability, and weight loss. The goal of this build was 16lbs or less in riding trim.

Tomorrow my enduro ceramics will be arriving and I purchased a set of SRAM S30 AL's today at the shop. Those 2 upgrades should get me to the 16lb mark and then Im all about riding for the season with only some simple maintenance. Sunday starts my time back on the trainer for the coming 2 months.


----------



## zach.scofield

Scratch the SRAM wheels. FINALLY got my hands on a pair of the Roval Fusee SL 25's. I like these wheels. Been wanting these since last year when I borrowed the shops for a 42 miler. For me they just work and they will save me another 150-200 grams from my bike. The star ratchet internals are a proven winner and the bladed DT swiss spokes help out in the stiffness department. Got my crank bearings also. We'll see how much difference there is in weight over the steel ones I currently have. Next up is ceramics for the wheels.


----------



## zach.scofield

Alright here we go. The american classics weighed 1650 grams on the park shop scale. Since I need to use rim strips I didnt bother to weigh the new wheels without them. Here's the result:

Same Park shop scale: 1.51kg or 1510 grams

1650 - 1510 = 140 grams, .140kg,

140/453 = .309lbs










Adding to the extras I somehow managed to score an 11-25 dura ace cassette in place of my 12-25 105 for nothing just by showing up again at the right time. I didnt weigh these istems so I'll use listed weights as a generalized savings calculation.
219-173 = 46gr
46/453= .101 lbs

Together the wheels and cassette saved me (.309 + .101=) .410lbs. Thats about $100 per .1 lbs that I spent. Ouch, I dont like looking at it that way.

I think I am going to go for a ride tomorrow. Weather looks like bright, sunny and 30 degrees. Beautiful day for mid february here and not a flake of snow on the ground(very odd winter we are having).


----------



## igotyofire

Very cool thread. I think it helps new people like me understand a little better what are some of the best areas to save some weight in. Seems like wheels & possible crankset is the way to go depending on what the oem stuff was on a bike.


----------



## zach.scofield

igotyofire said:


> Very cool thread. I think it helps new people like me understand a little better what are some of the best areas to save some weight in. Seems like wheels & possible crankset is the way to go depending on what the oem stuff was on a bike.


 The F5 will benefit greatly from a set of wheels and handlbars. They are probably the best area to get done first then the crankset.


----------



## jurcsi

So much agree with igotyofire.
I just bought my first road bike a lightly used 2011 F5 although only covered about 100 miles on her I just love it. it's all factory specs, so will get into upgrades, later this year once I can get some experience on the road. (and have the professional bike fit done)
I love the your american classic wheels, and the k force crankset it's just the best match both in performance and look.


----------



## zach.scofield

I need to get out and ride...................


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> I need to get out and ride...................


Yes, you do!

So do I. Work is _so_ overrated....


----------



## ezryder

Looks great. Question, Im getting back into road riding after a twenty 15 year hiatus (been mtbing) and am seriously considering the F5. Am I correct in my opinion that the 2012's seem to have slightly lesser components than the 2011s? I have a line on a left over new 2011 F5 and F5 SE for $1,750 and $1,895, respectively from a shop with a shitty rep. My regular shop doesnt have the 11's but can give me the 12's at approx the same prices. Which would you purchase?


----------



## plimpington2

Hi, this thread looks like as good as any to pose this question:

I have a 2011 F5 (and loving it). It's spec from the factory, save a new set of Rubino Pro tires in red (which look really trick on this model, I think - better than white in any event). Anyways, I have in mind to change out the wheels (which I gather are the weekest link). But I don't know where to start. My budget is $500-600. 

Can you recommend one or two models in this price range? Is this too much or too little to spend to make a meaningful upgrade? 

Regarding the question above, I am glad I got my 2011 model when I did. For some reason, the 2012 F5 (which costs more) comes with lower spec bits. 

Justin


----------



## Dray3573

SRAM S30 Sprints. They were on my F5 until I moved them to my wife's Z85. I am now sporting Cosmic Carbone SL's. The SRAM S30's are a good wheel I think.


----------



## zach.scofield

The williams system 30 wheels are hard to beat in that price range or less.


----------



## Don4

My 2011 F3 had the SRAM S30AL Race new from the factory. I had a pair of DT Swiss customs built for me for around $700 because of my weight, but for the 65 miles that I rode them, the SRAM's rode nicely, and look really nice.

See?

View attachment 256935


Zach is right, the Williams are nice wheels, too, and a good value.


----------



## ezryder

*F5 vs F5 SE vs. F4*

After a long road biking hiatus, I'm jumping back on the saddle (been mtbing for the past 7 years) and have narrowed my search to the F5 and F4. Based on my review it appears that the 2011's were spec'd better than the 2012's (thoughts?) as Felt tried to maintain prices.

Lucky for me, I found a dealer who has three 2011 bikes left over and is discounting them sligfhtly. Based on what I've seen posted, it appears everyone modifies & up grades their F5s. I know this is primarily part of the fun and sickness of being a bike junky, but I'm now struggling with the decision of spending more (than I really want to) now vs signficantly more in the future. So I'm looking for some (un) biased help as I have the opportunity to purchase the following 2011 leftovers:

F5 - $1,750
F5 SE (Garmin) $,1895
F4 - 2,695

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## GT8

Definately F5, either standard or SE. Use money saved to buy nice wheels and tyres, I got Fucrum 3 and GP4000s tyres.

Wheels and tyres will make a much more noticealble improvement over a stock F4. Same frames/fork and difference between Ultegra and 105 groupset is minimal at best.


----------



## Dray3573

Gotta keep this thread breathing. I recently tuned up my F5 after logging roughly 6k miles on her. I figured she could use some new cables and a chain at the very least. Well, I fitted her with Yokozuna Reaction cables, KMC chain, Force deraileurs, 52/36 Red chainrings (kind of a modified compact), 3T Doric Pro zero offset seat post (tired of hoping Felt would produce a Devox seat post to compliment my bars and stem), and 2 tone (black/white) Lizard Skins bar tape. Holy Smokes!!! I feel like I'm on a brand new bike again. I couldn't be happier with the changes. The bikes drivetrain got noticeably quieter, and the shifts are crisp and quick. Not sure what real benefit the 52/36 chainrings will have over the long term, but initial impressions cause me to think it's creates more useable ratios for central Texas terrain, especially paired with the 11-28 cassette (felt like I added more songs to the set list with this gearing). I'll have to shoot a couple of pics and post them. That black and white grip tape turned out really nice I think. The bike weighed in at 16 pounds with Speedplay CrMo pedals.


----------



## jurcsi

Think you are right, I always felt that the 11-28 is too big for a standard compact chainset, unless you go really mad on hills.


----------



## jrhz06

Just traded my Z5 for a new F5 Ltd. Pick it up tomorrow. Thought that I'd like the relaxed geometry better and thats why the Z5 but after riding the F5 I had to have it. The Z is nice but I think the F is even nicer.


----------



## zach.scofield

Just took a stroll down memory lane for myself. Not sure what I was thinking when I sold this bike. Best bike I have ridden.


----------



## davegregoire

Curious as to what you replaced it with. 




zach.scofield said:


> Just took a stroll down memory lane for myself. Not sure what I was thinking when I sold this bike. Best bike I have ridden.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Just took a stroll down memory lane for myself. Not sure what I was thinking when I sold this bike. Best bike I have ridden.


Zach! That bike (and you) are a legend around these parts! Say it ain't so!

P.S. If you're ever out here, I'll let you ride mine....


----------



## zach.scofield

Dare I say what I am riding this year.....No, not here. Thought about slapping a big FELT sticker on it and calling it good but, that just isn't right. Maybe I'll sell my frameset this winter and build another F for next year.


----------



## jasxn

just read everything! zach your build was inspirational! 

well i just picked up a felt f5 and i also acquired the felt ttr3s the other day.. havent tested it out yet but will soon.. not much lighter than the stock cxp22s.

will be upgrading to a better set of wheels soon.. im 6'1 @ 215 trying to drop back down to 185~195 so i can purchase a better set of light au wheels.

now i'm looking at shaving grams in other places to compensate for the bombproof aeros


----------



## jurcsi

imo the 2 best places to upgrare an F5 are the wheels and the crank. 
The wheels are holding back the bike far too much, and changing them will give amazing differences. (also the stock tires are more for the roller than the tarmac)
The other place is the crank. It is still on my to-do list, so cannot tell you how it worked out, but getting a carbon crank, which is more stiff, and also lighter by 200g should well worth the money. I think the new K-force and SLK models are just coming to the market, so bet you will be able to make a good deal on the 'old' model with your LBS.


----------



## zach.scofield

The handlebar is also an amazing savings. Between wheels, cranks and handlebars you can effectively save significant weight.


----------



## Zerg

Edit: Never mind I fixed it. I would love to see other peoples 2011 F5's. Keep the pics coming.


----------

